# G-TEG (Griggs Tues. Nighter)



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

We had another good turn out with 17 boats, including a few new OGF'ers. Good to see you make it out Dale. The bite was a little tough, although I did hear they were biting better Monday.
1. Mike Bores & Matt Bores 5fsh 6.30lbs
2. Bill F & Chuck G 5fsh 5.65lbs after dead bass penalty
3. Kenny Q & MIke D 5fsh 5.30lbs
4. Casey & Brent 4fs 3.95lbs
5. Jason H & Steve H 3fs 3.55lbs
Bigg Bass. Chuck and Bill 2.0lb lrgmth


----------



## reelmanly (May 19, 2005)

As Bill said...another good turnout for the gathering, new faces but known, Thanking Al from Monday mornings for the weighin assist and also a BIG Thanks and a nice suprise from Shakedown who also made it out and presented 1st place with a Couple OGF hats 2nd place with OGF stickers and Big Bass with a T shirt, tough bite ...where the hell are the lunkers, too many good sticks to let these Bass kick our butts like that, Jimmy F your a great guy and I'm sure Chris and Mike appreciated the assist.
Matt and Mike ABOUT time guys LOL See ya all next week at the Gathering


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

I can't wait to get back out there!!! This stupid college thing has kept me too busy the last 3 weeks to fish this tourney.... but since my last exam is tomorrow I should make it out next week unless my boat is still in the shop.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Congrats Matt and Mike! OSU strikes again!


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks guys. I thought I would share this, which I caught during the tourney. Not sure on weight but it's a giant flathead which I'm guessing around 30lbs. Took me forever to get it in!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

WOW! Biggest cat ive seen out of Griggs yet.


----------



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

Congrats on the win Bores! Nice catfish too!!! That thing had to be a battle to bring in.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Biggest cat I've seen come out of Griggs, What did ya catch it on? My last cat out of Griggs came on a Tube jig. Nowhere near that size but still fun to catch.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Wonder if showing that pic at the ramp, would deter some of the skiers  Could always photoshop fangs on it...


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

You should have dumped that thing in the sink at weigh-in! haha, nice bonus even for a tourney night.


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

Great turn out this tues and the weather held too an enjoyable evening see you all next weak Kenny Q


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go Mike and Matt.... Hey Matt..... Did that thing pull the boat around? I had somethng big take a jig and pig a few years ago on the same bank...I'll bet it was a big cat tho. It pulled like a freight train... I wasn't lucky enought to even see what it was.... went under the boat and out the back.... SNAP!! 17 LB. line caught the motor... Thats fishin!!! 

Good job
GarryS


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Awesome catch! I saw that toad you caught at alum last year too in the photo gallery -congrats on that hawg too! What did you catch the cat on?


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

It didn't really pull the boat around because it stayed under the boat most of the time. It was pulling so hard I thought my rod was going to break for a second and had to manually release the spool and feed it some line.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

nice fish


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice job mike and matt. I caught a baby 8lb flat that night also. A couple weeks ago i got one around 15lbs. Seems the flats are doing well in griggs. See ya all on the 23rd, have to work the 16th.


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

what time do theses start..i might come out tonight also do u guys think ill be fine in a jon boat or does anyone need someone else to fish with and what are the prices and stuff


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

614-bass said:


> what time do theses start..i might come out tonight also do u guys think ill be fine in a jon boat or does anyone need someone else to fish with and what are the prices and stuff


You are fine in a jon boat...I used to beat up on these guys from my jon boat all the time until I got my bass boat 

Price is $15 per person. Starts at 6, goes to 9:30.

See you there.


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

alright also what time should i be there


----------

